# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Bernhoven (Veghel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis Bernhoven (Veghel)
Lundlaan 6
Veghel

Bezoek de website van Ziekenhuis Bernhoven


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Bernhoven.*

----------


## robank

Internist(oncoloog) niet geweldig, ben helaas zijn naam kwijt, mijn vader lag er wij kregen te horen dat hij niet meer naar huis kon dus alle formulieren van indicatie ingevuld en getekend, en toen bleek hij had kanker niet operable, de man 95 jaar oud alleen wonende moest gelijk opgehaald worden, wij hebben geweigert en 44 telefoontjes later kon hij in een crisis kamer in Grave, na ruim 3 weken kon hij naar crisis kamer in St. Jan verzorgingshuis, ook daar niet geweldig,afd. dementen St Jan geweldig,weinig personeel, maar ze doen daar hun best .

----------

